# My large terrarium--pictures



## neo-guy (Oct 21, 2007)

Thought you might like to see a pics of my large terrarium. It is 36" square and 18" deep. 
I used foam and silicone, then applied a layer of coconut peat.

Several orchids live in there as well as ferns, begonias and bromeliads.

Hope you enjoy:

Construction:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/minicatt/sets/72157594543191344/

Finished pics:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/minicatt/sets/72157600108953903/detail/

Peter.


----------



## Marco (Oct 21, 2007)

nice...i love the yellow masdies


----------



## Corbin (Oct 22, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2007)

Very nice looking.


----------



## cdub (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow. Now I have to have one of those. I've seen some built in very much the same fashion as yours. 

I viewed your Flickr photos in slideshow mode on fast speed and it was like watching the history of plant evolution on earth. Haha. Pretty cool.

How do you get the coconut peat to stay put?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 22, 2007)

Sweet! Looks like you had fun putting it together.


----------



## neo-guy (Oct 23, 2007)

Cdub,
The coco peat is applied after i spread a layer of black silicone on the foam. It was slow work as i had to do it in sections before the silicone went dry! I liberally applied the peat and let the excess fall off. It has stayed put pretty well even after repeated mistings.
Peter.


----------

